# debate



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

Για να είμαστε μέσα στην επικαιρότητα: 

*debate = αντιπαράθεση επιχειρημάτων
public debate = δημόσιος διάλογος, δημόσια συζήτηση
election debate, televised / TV debate = αναμέτρηση υποψηφίων, τηλεοπτική αναμέτρηση, τηλεμαχία
debate in Parliament = συζήτηση στη Βουλή*
(Το καλάθι χωράει πολλά και μπορείτε να κάνετε και συνδυασμούς.)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει και λήμμα και πλαίσιο:

*ντιμπέιτ* (το) {ακλ.} διαλογική αντιπαράθεση μεταξύ πολιτικών στα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα, συνήθ. κατά τη διάρκεια προεκλογικής περιόδου. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. < αγγλ. debate < μέσ. γαλλ. debatre «μάχομαι» (σύγχρ. débattre) < de + batre < λατ. battuere «χτυπώ»]. 

*ντιμπέιτ – δημόσιος διάλογος – τηλεμαχία. *Η λ. *ντιμπέιτ* αποτελεί για τα Ελληνικά νεολογισμό τής δεκαετίας του ’90. Προέρχεται από το αγγλ. debate, δηλώνοντας τον δημόσιο διάλογο, την τελική πολιτική αναμέτρηση των υποψηφίων Αμερικανών προέδρων στην τηλεόραση. Στην πραγματικότητα, σημαίνει «αντιπαράθεση επιχειρημάτων», έχοντας ως αρχική τη σημασία «ανταλλαγή χτυπημάτων» (!), αφού ανάγεται στο λατ. battuo «χτυπώ. καταφέρω χτυπήματα» (από αυτό το γαλλ. débattre τού 15ου αι., από όπου το αγγλ. debate· πβ. για τη σημασία και το ρήμα _διαπληκτίζομαι_). Για τη λ. _ντιμπέιτ_ θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε στα Ελληνικά τη λ. *διάλογος*, για την ακρίβεια *δημόσιος διάλογος*, αξιοποιώντας έτσι μία από τις πιο βαρύνουσες λέξεις τού πολιτικού και φιλοσοφικού μας λόγου, τη λέξη που σφράγισε τους «πλατωνικούς διαλόγους» και την πολιτική ρητορική. Η λ. _διάλογος_ προέρχεται από το *διαλέγομαι*. που σημαίνει «συζητώ με επιχειρήματα και αντεπιχειρήματα» (και όχι με «χτυπήματα», και μάλιστα χτυπήματα «κάτω από τη ζώνη») και συνδέεται με την άλλη μεγάλη «φιλοσοφική και πολιτική λέξη», τη *διαλεκτική*, «τη δυναμική αλληλεπίδραση θέσεων και αντιθέσεων με σκοπό τη σύνθεση, την ανεύρεση τής αλήθειας». Λόγος και αντίλογος, επιχείρημα και αντεπιχείρημα συνιστούν τον πολιτικό *δημόσιο διάλογο*, που είναι στα Ελληνικά το debate. Αν δεν μας πολυσυγκινεί η διαχρονική βαρύτητα τής λ. _διάλογος_ και θέλουμε να μείνουμε στην τηλεοπτική αντιπαράθεση, θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον νεολογισμό *τηλεμαχία*.​

Από σχετικό σημείωμα του Γιάννη Χάρη:

Το αγγλικό debate υπάρχει από παλιά μεταφρασμένο στη γλώσσα μας μ’ ένα σωρό τρόπους, όλους κατάλληλους για την περίπτωσή μας: _διάλογος, αντιπαράθεση, συζήτηση, διαμάχη_ κ.ά. Και το debate που κάνουν οι Αμερικανοί πολιτικοί αρχηγοί στην τηλεόραση δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα διαφορετικό, σαν έννοια φυσικά, από αυτό που κάνουν ακόμα και στα σχολεία τους οι μαθητές. Débats parlementaires λένε οι Γάλλοι τις κοινοβουλευτικές συζητήσεις και débat télévisé την τηλεοπτική συζήτηση, την τηλεοπτική αναμέτρηση, καληώρα. Τι το ιδιαίτερο ανακαλύψαμε εμείς και πού, κι αρχίσαμε να μολογάμε «ντιμπέιτ» και ξανά «ντιμπέιτ»; Ίσως πρόκειται για σκέτη βιασύνη στο γράψιμο, μπορεί και ξενομανία. Έτσι κρατήσαμε συχνά την αγγλική γραφή, debate, και κάμποσες φορές κλίναμε κιόλας: τα debates, και «ελληνιστί» ντιμπέιτς! Και δεν κλονιστήκαμε σ’ αυτή την εμμονή μας, δεν επιστρατεύσαμε τα στοιχειωδέστερα αγγλικά μας, να επιλέξουμε μία από τις πολλές δόκιμες μεταφράσεις, ώσπου ανέτειλεν ημίν λέξις λογία: «τηλεμαχία»! Δόξα τω Θεώ, ευκολοπρόφερτη είναι, και δεν είναι και ανοικονόμητη σαν την «τηλεομοιοτυπία» –το φαξ, θυμάστε. Είναι όμως παντελώς αχρείαστη, και από μία άποψη λάθος, αφού περιορίζει τη γενικότερη έννοια του διαλόγου στην τηλεόραση. Και άρχισε αποπάνω και συζήτηση, μην τάχα πρέπει να ’ναι «τηλεμάχεια» (όπως είναι ο τίτλος των πρώτων ραψωδιών της _Οδύσσειας_!), επειδή το _τηλε-_ υποδεικνύει απόσταση (κι ας σχηματίζονται σήμερα ένα σωρό σύνθετα, με το τηλε- να δηλώνει πια κατευθείαν την τηλεόραση: _τηλεκριτική, τηλεπαράθυρα_ κ.ά.). ​
Βεβαίως το _ντιμπέιτ_, δηλαδή το _debate_, έχει τόση σχέση με το _δίβατον_ όση και με τα σακάκια με τους ενισχυμένους ώμους. Αλλά για αυτό το παραμυθάκι (και το καινούργιο με το _δίβημα_) τα λέει καλύτερα ο Σαραντάκος.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/dibaton/


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2014)

Εδώ βλέπω ότι έχει επιλεγεί η αντιστοιχία *debate = αντιλογία *(βλ. σελ. 7): http://ins.web.auth.gr/images/stories/prokirikseis/PERILIPSEIS.pdf


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2014)

Ακόμα καλύτερα: *αγώνας αντιλογίας*

Ειδικότερα, η συμμετοχή μαθητών της πέμπτης δημοτικού σε άτυπους αγώνες αντιλογίας στην τάξη (informal classroom debates) θέτει το πλαίσιο μελέτης μιας ιδιαίτερης μορφής ημιθεσμικού επιχειρηματολογικού λόγου, που χαρακτηρίζεται τόσο από κανόνες όσο και από αυθόρμητες διαλογικές διαδράσεις στις οποίες η διαφωνία έχει το χαρακτήρα του επιδιωκόμενου δεύτερου μισού γειτνιαστικών ζευγών (αρχική κρίση/διαφωνία).

Και στα Αρσάκεια:

*Αγώνες Επιχειρηματολογίας (Αντιλογίας)*

[...]
Στους Πανελλήνιους Μαθητικούς Αγώνες Επιχειρηματολογίας (Αντιλογίας) 2011 λαμβάνουν μέρος εξακόσιοι (600) μαθητές από ογδόντα οχτώ (88) Λύκεια από την Αττική, τη Μακεδονία, τη Θράκη, την Κρήτη και τη Φωκίδα.
http://arsakeio.gr/gr/thessaloniki/...ol/events-activities/9233-2012-02-12-20-47-42


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2014)

Βρίσκω το «αγώνας επιχειρηματολογίας» εξαιρετικό. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η απλή αντιλογία μπορεί να περιέχει και κάποια δόση πεισματικής άρνησης της πραγματικότητας. Παραμένει όμως το ερώτημα πώς να πούμε τα δημόσια debates. Ίσως διαλόγους επιχειρημάτων; (Χμμ, από εδώ ξεκίνησε το νήμα, βλέπω τώρα...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βρίσκω το «αγώνας επιχειρηματολογίας» εξαιρετικό. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η απλή αντιλογία μπορεί να περιέχει και κάποια δόση πεισματικής άρνησης της πραγματικότητας.



Όχι «άρνηση της πραγματικότητας», αλλά οπωσδήποτε έχουμε λόγο και αντίλογο σε μια σκηνοθετημένη αντίθεση, με τη μορφή της άσκησης:

Σκοπός της Πρώτης Ομάδας (του Λόγου) είναι να ορίσει το θέμα με σαφήνεια, λογική συνέπεια και πληρότητα. Το πλεονέκτημά της από την πρωτοβουλία που έχει, κατά τη διαδικασία του ορισμού, ισοσταθμίζεται από το γεγονός ότι η Δεύτερη Ομάδα (του Αντίλογου) έχει ως κύριο έργο της την ανασκευή, δηλαδή την αντίκρουση των θέσεων της πρώτης ομάδας.
http://www.e-yliko.gr/Lists/ContestsTOP10/Attachments/34/αγώνες.pdf


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2014)

nickel said:


> σκηνοθετημένη αντίθεση


Θα μου πεις ότι πολύ συχνά και στα ντιμπέιτ των πολιτικών, οι αντιθέσεις είναι σκηνοθετημένες. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2014)

Ασκείσαι στο αυτοντιμπέιτ; ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ασκείσαι στο αυτοντιμπέιτ; ;)






I don't need anybody else
When I think about me, I punch myself


----------



## VickyN (Sep 5, 2014)

Στο Ίδρυμα Θεοχαράκη διοργανώνουν εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα για παιδιά και μιλούν για την τέχνη της αγχιμαχίας.

Το debate ή αγχιμαχία είναι η διαδικασία δομημένης αντιπαράθεσης, κατά την οποία δύο πλευρές επιχειρηματολογούν πάνω σε ένα θέμα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2014)

Δεν φανταζόμουν πως μια ζουραριά θα τύχαινε τελικά τέτοιας αποδοχής: http://yannisharis.blogspot.gr/2009/06/17.html


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για ζουραρισμό, αλλά, από αυτούς που μάχονται σώμα με σώμα, ας κρατήσουμε τα _αγχέμαχα όπλα_. Και ας αφήσουμε τα παιδιά μας να πολεμάνε με το στόμα και τον νου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2015)

Το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα πάντως είναι Επιχειρηματολογίας: https://www.facebook.com/events/686779141431752/


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα πάντως είναι Επιχειρηματολογίας: https://www.facebook.com/events/686779141431752/


Το ξέρω. Είχε πάει κι η κόρη μου σ' ένα τέτοιο. Νομίζω ότι είχε χάσει η ομάδα της, αν και η ίδια κερδίζει πάντα στο σπίτι...


----------

